# 87 HB complete rebuild



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

1987 2.4 z24i 5-speed 4x4 

so i plan on just completely rebuilding this truck.... i haven't seen many rebuilds for the hardbody. 

my plan is to buy another car while this truck is being rebuilt..... 
i'm only 18 i wont start school till september so i have time. i'm starting the rebuild when the weather is worm 

1. ripp the engine out
2. take the cab off 
3. take the bed off
4. trannyy out 
5. axles
6. fuel lines and all that other shiit basicly leave the frame rail. 
7. sand blast the frame
8. weld anything that needs to be welded on the frame
9. powder coat the frame. 
10. resurface the axle, trany, transfercase, 
11. rebuild the engine ..... ( valves, cylinders, resurface the block, get it all cleaned up ) 
12. work on the cap now, the driver side and the passenger side floor exactly where you put your feet, cut that out weld new medal in there and primer that 
13. the bed needs some work, have rust holes in the bottom corners. 
14. build a custom front and rear bumpers. 

i have a lot of exprerence working on cars, i've changed a clutch on this truck with the help of a buddy, 

changed the alternator, water pump, fuel filter, exhaust manifold 

i worked a lot of acura integras also, 

i also have experience with bodywork, 

my welding experience is almost zero, i have tried it once or twise before. 

i wanan plan everything take pictures of everything i do, label everything i take off, clean every single thing i take off... possiably paint it.... i have michel on demand. and also i'm going to use Genuine Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com they have very detailed diagrams . i'm going to get the haynes manual also 


i have a 160 mastercraft tool set... veriouse renches screw drivers, sockets 
a jack ... 

i'm gona get a hold of a cherry picker ... a sand blaster and a compressor 

what are your thoughts on this ... do you guys think its 2 big of a job for me ? or should i go ahead with it starting when the weather gets worm in ontario 

also how much money do u think i'm going to spend on this ? i'm good with online shopping ... researching etc. 

thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like a challenge! keep us posted (w/pic's)


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

Many projects get started, and never finished. The key is keeping focused on the end result, and how proud you'll feel when done.
Take many digital pics of progress, so you'll remember, and let us know about what you run into.
Wire welding is the easiest (mig) as long as there is no breeze, and the settings are adjusted right. If it has anything to do with safety, then let someone qualified do it.


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

yeaaa for sure i plan on documenting all of the build... just because when i look at a build i read what they did but i'm dieing to see the pictures..... as far as welding i'm going to go with meg like you said i did some reasearch ... im going to start practicing, i will start with removing the insurance off the truck and renting a space in a barn near my house because i dont want to do it at my house not enough space. 

i will also try to take videos 

if you guys know about any special tools i might need taring this beast down ? 
anything that might give me trouble ? i know the steering box might


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have built a few myself and the key to me is focus on 1 part at the time do not get spread out start on i piece finish then move on is the only way for me i get to many pieces started then it starts to look intimidating


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

definitely have pics and post progress. if you are going to all that trouble, you may want to think of doing upgrades as you move along. is it going to be a play toy or a show toy?


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm thinking of just a show toy, its more about the expreience than anything else 

i'm planning on starting with the engine ... rebuilding that .... than set it aside.. than the cab than the bed than the frame, than put it all back togeather... hope thats the fastest way to do it, 

i have a question ....whats the best thing 2 paint the frame with ... i dont want this to rust for the next 20 years ... lol .... 

powder coating can be expensive .... so anything else ?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the whole thing is a HUGE process and takes alot of time. be sure to mark every connector, bolt, nut, everything. invest in ziplock bags that you can right on with a sharpie, buy wire tags that will not deterorate, something like the punch tapes, and take tons of pictures of how each piece fits so you can look at it later when you put it together.

for the frame, pressure wash it with a detergent, clean it off, get rid of any rust, primer, then good base coat paint and then an undercoat. 

if you every plan on using it as a toy, wheeling and such, dont go to in depth on the show aspect. you can always make a wheeler look clean but a show vehicle has to be kept that way.

oh, you'll get more experience building a play toy than a show toy. IMO


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

okay thatz exactly what i was thinking... i'm going to label all parts the same numbers courtsy parts uses... and i'm going 2 attatch a picture with every part....


i'm just curiouse..do i need any special tools for certian things ? 

let me know 

thanks

right now i'm looking for a place to start working in ... also i'm hunting for a cherry picker and a compressor


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

engine hoist, eBay Motors, Toys Hobbies items on eBay.com

air compressor, Home Garden, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm leaning towards buying something used... you know just so i'm not spending 2 much money i'm going 2 look on kijiji for anything 

also i'm switching my work shift to nights 4-1 so i can work all daii on the truck and go 2 work after.. my job isn't hard at all i do customer support


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

When I did my frame,I sandblasted all the loose stuff off,using rags to keep the sand out of things I didn't want sand in. Then I sprayed it with an industrial epoxy primer,then oil based enamel. After it dried good, for a few months,I started spraying the frame inside and out with a mixture of used oil,tranny fluid,and some jack oil or brake fluid.I did this about a dozen times,a few months apart.Just get the wand up inside the frame,in the frame holes,and turn up the pressure.You can see the oil runing out of the frame in places.I haven't done this for over 5 years now,and my frame still looks great,and hasn't started to rust. It takes a couple of times for the mixture to take good.It's messy,but worth it,if you live in a salt area like I do. It wouldn't be any good to do a show truck,but it's great for a driver.


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

i found a place that sells the epoxy stuff... i'm going to try that,.. but thatz far from where i'm at right now .... 

my one concern is taking the cab off... how do i lift that up......


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just get a couple of your buddies to share a box of Wheaties with you.Make sure the area is clean, so that you don't trip on anything,and just lift it off.Have someone else set some tires in place to set it on.Just go slow and lift it off evenly.


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

o okay sounds easy... I'm wondering should i do a suspension lift or a body lift... the body one seems cheaper.... and also if anyone has a good article i can read about suspension i can read.. i don't know much about lift kits


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

look here...

Nissan4Wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts
Nissan Offroad


----------



## majdi (Nov 15, 2008)

i was talking to a guy that used to build toyotas and nissans... he told me if i can find a southern box or cab.. that would save me some time.. just because they don't seem to have rust on them ..... 

what do u guys think ?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

would be a wise investment


----------

